# What am I hearing??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

For weeks now in the evenings I hear this weird noise coming from some kind of critter. Only in late evening, sounds like it's coming from tree top level, sounds like a bullfrog groan or something, deep and short. Always sounds like its moving like a bird flying over but I've never caught a glimpse. Any ideas??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn city folks.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Snipe

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

owl.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Look up whippoorwill


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Plenty of whipporwills around, nowhere close to this sound. Grunt/groan/croak, like a burp almost. Piny woods like Blackwater with a creek bottom.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B?


OR


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably all them peacocks I let go in your hood...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lots of different frogs and toads right now. Check here.
https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/science/florida-frog-calls/


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont know of many frogs that like the tops of pine trees


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Banded watersnakes moan like that after they have been eating pine cones


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like yammy


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAhahahaa, you guys kill me!!! I love this site.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Typical symptom of cannabis OD.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

chupacabra


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Red Headed Mattress thrasher:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I figured that's how it would go...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Wampus cat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/science/florida-frog-calls/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/birds/florida-bird-sounds/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatballtn (Jan 14, 2018)

It sounds like a bigfoot!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe the elusive raincrow.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chirp-acapra....


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

MrFish said:


> chupacabra


beat me to it...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sooner or later I'm gonna see it, and when I do, I'll let all y'all experts know what it is and if its edible or not


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

could be a heron so full of snakes it cant move. they been crushing them around my house lately. and they make that sound too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try these.
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Yellow-billed_Cuckoo/sounds
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Black-billed_Cuckoo/sounds


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

sure said:


> Sooner or later I'm gonna see it, and when I do, I'll let all y'all experts know what it is and if its edible or not


or better yet make a recording of the noise post it here and we can start this fun game all over again :thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Any more info on the creature above?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lotsa good stuff to investigate in the woods. I got a bird at the lake that sounds exactly like a babbling brook. There is a little bird that sounds like a fawn / dow bleet.


----------



## loverboy (Jun 7, 2018)

my imaginary friend lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Any more info on the creature above?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Nah, haven't spent an evening out there since last week. I'm gonna be listening this weekend though dangit


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Had to have been the rare African Ono Bird coming in to roost.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Grey tree frog...


----------



## dave (May 3, 2009)

Owl.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I don;t remember what they are called, But they feed on Pole Barns in the Late Evenings. You can only hear um when they are Eating........ Destructive little Bass-Turds...





..


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Well?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Banded water snake of course


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Listen to the call of the yellow billed cuckoo.
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Yellow-billed_Cuckoo/sounds


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe this guy evacuated to Pensacola ahead of Gordon????


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you sure it's not pine beetles eating the tree?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't been paying attention lately, but haven't heard it either. Seems I Googled some and came up with some kind of bird but I cant even remember what.


----------



## Highrack (Aug 15, 2018)

It could be a Heron/Egret, they make a short deep frog type sound when they first take off in flight.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Time for a snipe hunt!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Look up whippoorwill
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H2T_CoHnZyc


Two different birds altogether.


----------

